# Bag Riders Sale..?



## wasbaggedonce (Oct 21, 2016)

The last time I purchased bags for my GTI was about four years ago. The GTI is now gone, and I want to bag my new car. However, I remember when I originally purchased the kit for my GTI years back, Bag Riders was running some sale like '15% off full kits'. 

Does anybody else remember sales like this? Do they still run them? I haven't seen anything advertised recently, but maybe I just haven't been paying attention..


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)

wasbaggedonce said:


> The last time I purchased bags for my GTI was about four years ago. The GTI is now gone, and I want to bag my new car. However, I remember when I originally purchased the kit for my GTI years back, Bag Riders was running some sale like '15% off full kits'.
> 
> Does anybody else remember sales like this? Do they still run them? I haven't seen anything advertised recently, but maybe I just haven't been paying attention..


The deals usually run around the holidays. If your lucky maybe they will have a Labor Day Sale.


----------



## Plausible (Jul 11, 2016)

Pretty sure they stopped doing those sales because Air Lift prices went down on April 1, 2017. 

Those 'sales' happen around black friday and tax season - other than that, there isn't much.


----------



## wasbaggedonce (Oct 21, 2016)

Plausible said:


> Pretty sure they stopped doing those sales because Air Lift prices went down on April 1, 2017.
> 
> Those 'sales' happen around black friday and tax season - other than that, there isn't much.


Good to know. I don't mind paying full price, but I'll put the purchase on hold until Black Friday in case I can save ~$500.


----------



## vw671 (Mar 6, 2000)

UROtuning has $200 gift certificates with full kits. I ordered a kit without compressors then used the GC on the compressors


----------



## wasbaggedonce (Oct 21, 2016)

vw671 said:


> UROtuning has $200 gift certificates with full kits. I ordered a kit without compressors then used the GC on the compressors


Also good to know. Missing those days where Bag Riders had sales every month for different cars. VW in March, Subaru in April, Full Kits in May, etc.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I think that it has to do with the Airlift MSA that all distributors have to follow these days. Can't confirm but that is my suspicion.


----------



## Ludey849 (Jun 24, 2010)

Id wait till around black Friday
i saved over $500 for a complete kit (3P with Performance Fronts) compared to the regular prices.:thumbup:


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

Coupon code "AUGNL2" for 15% off until the September 4th. :facepalm:


----------



## wasbaggedonce (Oct 21, 2016)

spiker369 said:


> Coupon code "AUGNL2" for 15% off until the September 4th. :facepalm:


Hey, it works! Where was this posted at?


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

wasbaggedonce said:


> Hey, it works! Where was this posted at?


BagRiders august newsletter via email. :thumbup:
Better yet, when this expires there's also great deals at UnderWraps automotive. Sign up for a free account and get whole sale pricing!!


----------

